# Tradewind yachts - St Vincent



## gosu (Nov 7, 2001)

Going to St Vincent in beginning of Dec. Anyone having experience from Tradewind yachts at St Vincent?

Morris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chartered with them in the BVI''s. Very laid back. Older boat with some minor problems that they could & could not fix. For the most part okay. 
Wife and I have chartered with Tradewinds, Sunsail and North-South and perfer Sunsail. Will be doing so again in 4/02 from St. Vicent. 
Good luck & good sailing.


----------



## JohnYates (Feb 5, 2001)

I''ve booked a one way charter from St Vincent to Martinique in November 2002. I''d be very grateful to benefit from your experience. Perhaps you could share your itinerary with me. I''m still collecting ideas and charts, etc.

John


----------

